# Dormant Grub Control



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

With the cold weather here the lawn is on its way to dormancy. I'm finding some late season grub damage though where I can peel some of the turf up cleanly from the soil. Is there any negative to applying grub killer this late in the season?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Other than the possibility the product will not be able to make it to the slumbering pupae? (Amounts to throwing money out the window?)

We went with Milky Disease spore and never looked back - 100% effective for going on 5 years now!

Why not gitchyew some beneficial nematodes - those living torpedoes will burrow down, seek, perforate and destroy the pupae!

These folks are great, very expert - call and inquire which strain they have that will burrow down the deepest into the soil!

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/guardian-lawn-patrol-mix-1-million-5p385a/

Best o' Success!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

More good (comprehensive!) dope ... :
https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/japanese_beetle_tips_for_your_lawn


----------

